# اللهجة المصرية: أخدت (أخذت)



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد معرفة معنى كلمة ( خَذْت ) باللهجة المصرية

لو كنت خذت على بعادك كنت أقدر اصبر واستنى
واسهر على ضي ميعادك لما الزمان يجمع بينا

قصيدة عودت عيني للشاعر أحمد رامي


----------



## Bakr

لو كنت خذت/أخذت، وكما يقال
أخذته على قد عقله
لو كنت (جاريت/تعودت/استحملت) على بعادك كنت أقدر اصبر واستنى


----------



## cherine

التركيب (أخذ على) في اللهجة المصرية يعني "تعوَّد على", والذال ننطقها د.


----------



## Bakr

شكرا يا شيرين 
amro hakami   
يطرح أسئلة ذكية حول كلمات الأغاني المصرية الكلاسيكية، أغاني زمان، وأحيانا أجيب وجوابي تأويل يحتمل الصواب كما يحتمل الخطأ، والقول الفصل لأبناء مصر.ـ


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا بكر، أنا فقط كنت أؤكد الجزء الخاص بالتعود. 
الجزء الخاص بـ"أخدته على قد عقله"، تعبير مختلف، وكذلك "جاريت" و"استحملت". لكن أظن أنك، ما شاء، تعرف الكثير عن اللهجة المصرية.


----------

